# Leaking ATF after axle change. Passenger side



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all,
I have recently replaced my drivers side axle and is now leaking automatic transmission fluid. I have done some research and found out that it could be the axle seal. Would this be a hard job? and if there are any diy guides out there? thankss


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

It is a Nissan Nx 93 1600


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's actually a differential seal and I usually install a new one when replacing an axle just to avoid such problems. Repair is fairly simple: remove the axle shaft, use a seal puller or prybar to remove the old seal, install the new seal and reassemble. The hardest part is to install the seal straight into the transaxle case; a seal installer makes it a lot easier. Make sure you grease the sealing lip of the seal before you install it.


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to see if I could rent out that tool at autozone. I am going to buy the seal at Nissan and can I use regular grease such as bearing grease to grease up the seal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Wheel bearing grease is fine.


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

also, how do I find my transmission number? I went to Nissan and they have to order the part. I am going to try autozone but they have 4 different options. I need to find out what my transmission number is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Trans number will likely be on a sticker on the driver's door jamb. It'll be a number like "RE4F02A." If there's no sticker, try looking for a metal plate on the firewall under the hood.


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Update: I have changed the seal with OEM. It still leaks, but only when I park on a hill. When I park on leveled ground, there are no leaks. What could be the problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming the axle shafts are fully seated, check for play in the differential; too much play is an indication of bad differential side bearings.


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Differential? i thought the axles were just connected to the transmission?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

kingjess25 said:


> Differential? i thought the axles were just connected to the transmission?


http://www.procarcare.com/images/shar/encyclopedia/8852LG09.gif


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The differential is internal of the transmission (or, "transaxle") and the shafts of the inboard CV joints slide into the differential. If the diff side bearings have excessive play, the inboard joint will "wobble" inside the seal and cause it to leak. Another possibility is the new seal got damaged when you installed it.


----------



## kingjess25 (Jul 16, 2013)

can you guys please link me to a DIY for replacing the differential seal if possible? thanks


----------

